# Browning High power remade



## Glockfan (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey everyone I recently purchased a Browning high power from the for sale section of the forum and it had a pretty rough finish and needed some work. So I though I would post some before and after pictures and get your opinions.

Check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

looks pretty sweet to me .. nice job


----------



## Glockfan (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks the only thing it is still missing is a peice of the rear sight. hopefully I'll get that replaced soon.


----------



## KILOEASY (Jul 20, 2011)

*P-35 refinish*

Very nicely done-congrats-kilo


----------



## Glockfan (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys also if anyone has a recomedation on a rear sight for this thing let me know.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Go to www.gunpartscorp.com -- they might have the part that you need, or you may just need to replace the entire rear sight assembly.


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

*sight*

if you can't find it, let me know, I still have a few connections left over from my dealer days, I will make a few calls...


----------



## Glockfan (Feb 7, 2012)

I found the sights online the only problem is getting them installed. Also there's a part of the sight on there it just looks like there is a peice missing id prefer to just get that peice replaced


----------

